
First time in human history: CO2 levels breached 415 ppm - paraschopra
https://twitter.com/EricHolthaus/status/1127681719216353280
======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19897250](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19897250)

------
diafygi
This will likely get flagged as duplicate to the highly contentious previous
thread[1], but I hope it doesn't since the other thread was a mess.

It seems that in any climate change thread, many if not most of the comments
get downvoted, much more to an extent than other topics.

Could someone scan the 50+ comment climate change posts and compare the
controversial comment ratio (e.g. number of greyed-out vs non-greyed-out
comments) and compare it to other types of 50+ comment posts? If the ratio is
much higher for climate change posts, it seems like there's something
nefarious going on (brigading, astroturfing, etc.).

[1]:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19897250](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19897250)

~~~
dang
The site guidelines ask you not to make insinuations about things like
astroturfing and brigading. People typically reach for those explanations to
account for behavior they dislike, like people expressing an opposing view,
when a much simpler explanation almost always suffices: divisive topics are
divisive.

If you're really concerned about it you can email hn@ycombinator.com and we'll
look at the data. But please avoid casual insinuations of nefariousness,
because those are a problem in their own right—they erode community. And from
everything I've seen, having looked at it a lot, this is actually a much
bigger problem than the underlying phenomenon people are worrying about.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

I've written about this a lot if anyone wants more:
[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=by:dang%20astroturfing&sort=by...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=by:dang%20astroturfing&sort=byDate&dateRange=all&type=comment&storyText=false&prefix=false&page=0)

